# Private property licenses?



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Just thought to ask after realizing most of my time, now, is on the "club" even though I always bought a license. Anyway, since I'm spending more and more time at my "little club" on the Web. it dawned on me, do I need a fish/hunt license to fish and duck hunt on the "club/private property"? Just wondering. Could save a few bucks if I don't but probably wouldn't do with out since I do go to other areas.
Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Pretty sure it's a state requirement regardless of property type. Goes to fish cops and improving the wildlife. 
I didn't look it up though so don't quote me!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I would call the DWR for the correct answer.
Now my opinion is yes you do need a license. When folks hunt on private property for deer, elk and waterfall, they must be licensed. I would think that the same goes for fishing.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

If your private club has a pond that is not connected to any river, you do not need a state license to fish it. If, however, you are fishing a section of a river that is running through that property, you DO need a license.
Of course anytime you are hunting migratory birds you need a license and a migratory bird stamp. Any other birds on private property require a small game license to legally hunt them.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Bears Butt said:


> Any other birds on private property require a small game license to legally hunt them.


True, unless it is a licensed "pheasant farm." If it is, then you do not need a license to hunt the birds that they stock (but you can only hunt during the allotted time set by the DWR, which I believe is September-March.)


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

If the property owns the game, i.e. they paid for them, such as a private game farm (Six Lakes, Falcons Ledge, Pleasant Valley, etc.) you wouldn't need a state license. But if they use the pubic state resources you gatta have a license.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------

